
The Chinese Influence Effort Hiding in Plain Sight - ceohockey60
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/07/chinas-influence-efforts-germany-students/593689/
======
turtlecloud
The anti-Chinese sentiment is too heavy handed nowadays. Every article
everyday the media trying to paint Asians in a negative light.

Also, I recently found out that TheAtlantic is owned by the Emerson Collective
which is headed my Mrs. Jobs (Steve Jobs wife) and her org is a huge supporter
of DACA students. Does anyone else see the irony in turning away High
achieving PhD students and instead pushing for DACA students?

------
heraclius
These sorts of organisations are less threatening than direct threats to
family, which seem to have become the norm in forcing oversea Uighurs to go
back.⁰ There isn’t really anything to stop this being applied to all Chinese.
I don’t know any Mainland relatives, but if I were to receive a message from a
Public Security Bureau threatening the livelihoods of several randomly chosen
people I would still be a little shaken, regardless of how tenuous my
connexion—and most Chinese are a little more dutiful in maintaining contact
with relatives. This poses an unfortunate dilemma: if every Chinese person is
a potential mole, what is a liberal democracy to do?

0\.
[https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/ordered-050920171555...](https://www.rfa.org/english/news/uyghur/ordered-05092017155554.html)

